# CT likely to pass "homeless bill of rights".



## urchin (Jun 13, 2013)

http://thinkprogress.org/justice/2013/06/12/2139181/connecticut-homeless/?mobile=wp

Just passing along the news.


----------



## Wanderman (Jun 16, 2013)

During a time when all other states are doing the opposite, this is pretty cool. Not sure if it'll stick or what kind of enforcement it'll have. It's not as if cops are suddenly going to be cool, but it might keep them off folks backs a little more.


----------

